# Futur acheteur : Apple TV + Home Cinema Bose



## Mrik6987 (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis sérieusement en train de réfléchir à l'idée de créer mon univers connecté dans mon salon. 

Possédant un iphone 5 et un ipad 1, je souhaite acheter le matériel pour tout avoir a porté de main. Je possède un PC avec iTunes.

Je pense surement acheter une Apple TV avec un home cinéma BOSE Cinemate.

Plusieurs questions me viennent à l'esprit :
- Quelle est la véritable différence entre l'apple TV et l'airport Express ?
- Puis je partager mes musiques depuis mon pc ?
- Comment partager mes films en .avi depuis le Pc pour les regarder sur le PC ?

Connaissez vous des Home Cinema directement compatible Airplay ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !


----------



## bolduran (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour


- Quelle est la véritable différence entre l'apple TV et l'airport Express ?
l'airport express est tout simplement une borne wifi qui permet la diffusion en bibande donc le 5Ghz alors que l'appetv est juste un boitier mediacenter airplay (audio et video) 
a note que l'airport permet aussi le airplay mais uniquement audio bien sur

- Puis je partager mes musiques depuis mon pc ?
oui via itunes 

- Comment partager mes films en .avi depuis le Pc pour les regarder sur le PC ?
je comprend pas la ? si c'est pour les regarder sur l'appletv c'est comme pour la musique via itunes

Connaissez vous des Home Cinema directement compatible Airplay ?
l'ampli Yamaha RX-V475 est abordable est un bon ampli homecinema


----------



## Mrik6987 (4 Janvier 2014)

bolduran a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> - Comment partager mes films en .avi depuis le Pc pour les regarder sur le PC ?
> je comprend pas la ? si c'est pour les regarder sur l'appletv c'est comme pour la musique via itunes



Merci pour ces réponses. Pour les films actuellement sur mon PC, ils sont au format .avi et donc pas sur iTunes. On peux également les partager et de quelle façon ?

Merci


----------



## bolduran (4 Janvier 2014)

sur PC je crois qu'il y a AirParrot mais je connais pas ...
sur Mac c'est plus facile avec Airplay et la recopie d'écran


----------



## landrih (27 Août 2014)

pour diffuser les films quelque soit le format, il y a beamer!! excellent soft


----------



## audiofan3005 (22 Octobre 2014)

Il y a les home cinema Yamaha qui sont compatibles Airplay ou bien les chaines home cinema Bose, en général ils sont tous compatibles, ils ont de bons ampli http://www1.frequencepro.net/124-amplificateurs-boser et la qualité est irréprochable.


----------



## Fadasse (2 Novembre 2014)

landrih a dit:


> pour diffuser les films quelque soit le format, il y a beamer!! excellent soft



J'utilise aussi l'excellent Beamer sauf qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec les fichiers EyeTv. Dommage !


----------

